# Covertable top protectant?



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm looking for something I can apply to the top of my '87 Cabby that will help protect it and bead off water. The top is in pretty good shape and I would like to keep it like that.
Please post suggestions:


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Covertable top protectant? (twoteks)*

Any suggestions?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Covertable top protectant? (twoteks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twoteks* »_Please post suggestions:

303 Aerospace protectant (and cleaner)
http://www.amazon.com/Aerospac...3JM5K 
This stuff is great. I put a new high quality German-made top on my '81 about 18 years ago, and it really looks new today. It _is_ garaged, but vinyl can still dry out. I use the cleaner after washing the rest of the car with soap and water, then apply the protectant. Link to Amazon is the cheapest I've found it.
I also used a bottle of this stuff to rehabilitate the bumpers of a '75 914 I restored. It had those big black rubber bumper caps, and they were all dried out from neglect. It took a couple of weeks of spraying them every other day and working it in with a soft old toothbrush. When I sold the car, a lot of people who looked at it thought they were new covers. Worth giving it a shot.


----------



## Where2 (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Covertable top protectant? (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_303 Aerospace protectant (and cleaner)

Second motion for the above described product. it's expensive, but worth it...


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Covertable top protectant? (Where2)*

Thank you gentlemen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

